# upgrading the pedals on Brompton?



## fantabulosa (4 Feb 2017)

Hi, 
Did anyone upgrade the pedals on Brompton and liked the result? I am commuting 12 miles, 4 days a week. The standard Brompton folding pedal is a feat of engineering, but I would like to have something more sporty, perhaps with straps. The right pedal tends to stay in a vertical position, making it difficult to quickly start pedalling at the lights. Thanks.


----------



## 12boy (4 Feb 2017)

I have dual Shimano SPDs, SPD on one side and platform for street shoes on the other. When on a short ride and the temps are in the teens Fahrenheit I wear hiking boots. .and when it is above 90 its my Tevas or even Crocs. Normally I use the SPDs with mtn bike shoes.


----------



## LCpl Boiled Egg (5 Feb 2017)

As above. The grip of the flat side is way better than the Brompton ones in the wet, and although I've not used the SPD side, it's good to have it there should I want to.


----------



## TheDoctor (5 Feb 2017)

SPD and flat double sided ones at the moment. I use SPDs for tours, as they're a bit compacter, if that's even a word. Less sticky outy when the bike is folded.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (5 Feb 2017)

I use removable ones a la @User, best of all worlds.


----------



## shouldbeinbed (5 Feb 2017)

No, I just put on Adidas samba type shoes and had no problems with grip or slip. I'm completely happy on flats and generally ride my folders as multi modal and about town devices, for me the benefit of 'normal' footwear outweighs whatever marginal gain I may think I get from being clipped in on a sit up and beg 16 inch wheeler usually in a busy urban environment. 

Or the short version. Be sure what you use the bike for is suited the kit you fit or you are happy with whatever compromises arise.


----------



## chriscross1966 (5 Feb 2017)

I have Wellgo QRD M17’s on Henrietta... Nice to have the location help on longer rides, and the M17 has a flat platform on one side and an SPD on the other... So I don't have to strap on cleats just for the commute.


----------



## Kell (6 Feb 2017)

I use SPDs and MTB shoes/boots.

I'm also multi-modal in my commute which involves driving, train and bike. Because I use MTB shoes rather than road ones you can walk about in them easily and I can drive in them too.

I do 'press on' on my Brommie though rather than tootle about. And because the brompton is a recent addition and I already had the shoes and pedals from my previous bike, it made sense ot continure to use those.


----------



## reppans (6 Feb 2017)

I'm using half clips from Alphabet Cottege. I have MKS quick release on another folder but the Brompton gets folded much more and so I appreciate the stock pedal instant fold.


----------

